# TrendyDigital Products Thread : More accessories choices for the Kindle DX



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

--- update 10/11/2010 More choices for the Kindle DX ----
Owners of Kindle DX have far less choices of accessories. Our company has released two new cases for the Kindle DX. I hope this would help some folks who have the Kindle DX. The first one is our EasyRead platform case. The case supports multi viewing angle. The cover can be folded back easily. The second one is a folio case with zipper. The folio case has a side pocket for keeping cable and adapter. This is particularly useful for traveling. Hope 
1.  TrendyDigital EasyRead Platform Case with Multi Adjustable Viewing Angles for Kindle DX 



2. TrendyDigital Folio Case Cover for Kindle DX



Enjoy!

--- update 10/19/2010 Platform Case for K3 in Different Color ----

Our platform and book style case for K3 get different color now, please check them out.

1. EasyRead Platform Case for K3, Red Color



2. Book Style Case for K3, Red Color



Shipment for new orders will go out early next week.

Thanks.

Kevin

---- end of update ----

Hi Folks:

I would like to start this thread to highlight our new products for the Amazon Kindle Series from TrendyDigital Design. 
In today's installment, we will share the products series for the Amazon Kindle 3. We welcome your comments and feedback.

1. EasyRead Platform Case for K3



2. Book Style Case for K3



3. Waterproof Case (light Version) for Kindle 3 (4 different colors)

   

*You can access all the buttons ( including the power/wake up button) when the device is inside the waterproof case.*

Please check out this youtube video to see how to use this case effectively.






In this video, the Kindle 3 was sealed in one of the waterproof cases and dumped into the water tank. Check it out!






6. Folio Case for Kindle 3 (3 different styles) 

  

Hope this is helpful for you.

Kevin || www.trendydigital.com
Our Amazon Store
Our Youtube Channel


----------



## linda~lou (Mar 29, 2009)

love love love the platform case!!!!!


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow, just what i wanted. the bookstyle case (that covers the amazon icon. no offense, amazon the logo sticks out like a sore thumb)...Have this one for my kindle two and i feel its the most secure (better than the hinge and i abhor the elastic corners. *yuk*)Does this come in leather and non-leather? Very nice. gonna go to the url and try to pick one up. are they available yet?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Let me add my welcome to TrendyDigital - a sponsor of our site. Thanks for your support of our KindleBoards community!


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

I've got one of the waterproof cases for my K3 and it works great.  I like the look of the flip cover for handsfree reading, but I don't like the logo on the front.


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

linda~lou said:


> love love love the platform case!!!!!


Thank you. That is a great encouragement for us!



northofdivision said:


> Wow, just what i wanted. the bookstyle case (that covers the amazon icon. no offense, amazon the logo sticks out like a sore thumb)...Have this one for my kindle two and i feel its the most secure (better than the hinge and i abhor the elastic corners. *yuk*)Does this come in leather and non-leather? Very nice. gonna go to the url and try to pick one up. are they available yet?


This comes in faux leather. The platform and book style case are for pre order and will be shipped about 3 weeks later. The other products are available for shipping now.


----------



## tomaquet (Sep 13, 2010)

Can you tell me if the front of the folio case can be folded back on itself and whether you ship to europe?

Thanks,

T


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

The folio case can not be folded back on itself. We understand some users prefer to have this as an option. The form factor and the *********** of the folio case have placed some limitations to implement this feature. The final design was the balancing act and we have to compromise on this particular point and settle on the current design.

For shipping, we do ship to Europe. Thanks.


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Let me add my welcome to TrendyDigital - a sponsor of our site. Thanks for your support of our KindleBoards community!


Hi Harvey:
Thanks for the welcome message! We are glad to be part of this great community.



Cyndi said:


> I've got one of the waterproof cases for my K3 and it works great. I like the look of the flip cover for handsfree reading, but I don't like the logo on the front.


Hi Cyndi:
Glad that you like our waterproof case for K3. I wonder whether you have tried to turn on/off the Kindle 3 while it is sealed inside the case. If you need some tips on this, please check out this 



 in my previous post. The inability of turning on/off the Kindle sealed in some type of waterproof case has been a deal breaker in the past. Our video demonstrates how our product overcomes this limitation. 
As for the logo, I understand your sentiment. Personally, I probably favor the logo on the back position.


----------



## fromage23 (Jun 17, 2009)

What is the difference between your company’s splash proof case and waterproof case? 
I want to use my K3 intermittently during the cooking and worry about oil/water spill in my kitchen.  Which case is better ? Thanks.


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

The main difference is the level of protection from water.  For  "splash-proof" or "water resistant"  case, the unit is unaffected when water 
splashes on the case's surface. The sealing utilizes one layer of Velcro. Getting the unit in/out of a splash-proof case is quick and easy. All you have to do is to unseal the Velcro. The splash-proof case strikes a balance between providing a comforting level of protection against water, dust and maintaining an ease of access to the unit. For "waterproof" case,  it will protect the device from water when the the sealed case (with the unit inside) is submerged.  This is particular useful when you bring your Kindle to an environment where you might accidentally drop the unit into water. The sealing utilizes double secure seals and two snap buttons at the top.  The sealing is quite watertight if sealed properly.

For your application, the splash proof case is a better choice. It provides the level of protection you need while allowing you to get the unit in and out quickly.  Hope this helps.


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

I realized some of you might not have heard about our SplashGuard splash proof case. Here is a brief introduction.
The SplashGuard splash proof case is a new product line for us. This line combines the functionality of a protective screen, a water resistance case
and padded protective pouch into one. The case help owners of the Kindle to keep their new gadget in a pristine condition for long period of time. Hope you like this category of protective gear for your Kindle 3.

Here are some product's photos:


----------



## fromage23 (Jun 17, 2009)

hi, Trendy,

Thanks for your help and explanation.
The splash proof case looks good for my intended use.  I am going to get it.
I can only find one color at the amazon store.  I see many more colors in your site. I likes the black one. It goes well with my graphite Kindle 3. I have some amazon gift card. I am wondering whether the black one will be available soon at the amazon store.


----------



## BooksGalore (Aug 5, 2010)

3 questions about the platform and book style cover:
1.  What are the weights of each?
2.  How do the two compare in thickness?
3.  How easy/difficult is it to remove the K3 frequently?  I wish to use a cover for travel/public use yet take it out when home for evening use.

These covers look truly promising.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

very nice. the book style case is perfect. i have that one (albeit the hong kong knock off version of it that i bought for 9 dollars) for my k2. its really the ideal case for me. don't like your trendydigital icon imprint on the bottom right of the cover though. will you ever come out with this book style case in non-leather? looks real nice regardless. one of the best looking cases out there (really dislike those ones with elastic things at the four corners aesthetically)...keep up the good work.


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

fromage23 said:


> hi, Trendy,
> 
> Thanks for your help and explanation.
> The splash proof case looks good for my intended use. I am going to get it.
> I can only find one color at the amazon store. I see many more colors in your site. I likes the black one. It goes well with my graphite Kindle 3. I have some amazon gift card. I am wondering whether the black one will be available soon at the amazon store.


Thanks for your interest in our product. The SplashGuard splash proof case is a new product line for us. We will make all colors choice available at amazon.com early next week. Thanks.


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

BooksGalore said:


> 3 questions about the platform and book style cover:
> 1. What are the weights of each?
> 2. How do the two compare in thickness?
> 3. How easy/difficult is it to remove the K3 frequently? I wish to use a cover for travel/public use yet take it out when home for evening use.
> ...


1. The book style cover is about 5.8 ounces . The Platform is a little over 6 ounces.
2. The platform is a little thicker. It has a stand at the back and this adds a little thickness. However, both are quite slim and do not add much bulk to the device.
3. It is not difficult to remove the case out. However, the case is designed to be a nice snup fit. This will prevent the device from slipping out.


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

northofdivision said:


> very nice. the book style case is perfect. i have that one (albeit the hong kong knock off version of it that i bought for 9 dollars) for my k2. its really the ideal case for me. don't like your trendydigital icon imprint on the bottom right of the cover though. will you ever come out with this book style case in non-leather? looks real nice regardless. one of the best looking cases out there (really dislike those ones with elastic things at the four corners aesthetically)...keep up the good work.


It is nice to hear that you like our style. It is too bad that knock off version got out so quickly. 
We will make some fabric ones for the K3 in the near future. I will update here when I have a more definite date.


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

We are releasing silicone case for Kindle 3. Please check it out at our Amazon Store. The shipment should be around Oct. 10. Thanks.

High Grade Silicone Gel Case for the Amazon Kindle 3



Kevin || www.trendydigital.com
Our Amazon Store
Our Youtube Channel


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

Finally! It was very smart of you guys to release the silicone case first


----------



## Ronald (Sep 8, 2010)

On your book style case have you considered putting a thin layer of flexible plastic over the key area in order to protect the painted keys from skin oil, nails, or whatever?
Ron


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

Ronald said:


> On your book style case have you considered putting a thin layer of flexible plastic over the key area in order to protect the painted keys from skin oil, nails, or whatever?
> Ron


It seems that most people prefer to have exposed keyboards from our experience. The current design therefore didn't have this flexible plastic covering the keyboard window. if there is enough people asking for this feature, I will work with our development team to make a modified book style case that has this feature.


----------



## Shahi Paneer (Oct 4, 2010)

Is the Silicone case and the material similar to this one: Amazon Kindle 2 Silicone Skin Case Gel Cover - Clear. If yes, do you have clear-skin variant? If possible, please do post a picture of the skin without the device in it.

Considering the number of issues I have been reading about the fading lettering on the keys, I think I would be willing to buy a cover that would protect my Kindle's keyboard. So yes, make that two people looking forward to that option.


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

Shahi Paneer said:


> Is the Silicone case and the material similar to this one: Amazon Kindle 2 Silicone Skin Case Gel Cover - Clear. If yes, do you have clear-skin variant? If possible, please do post a picture of the skin without the device in it.
> 
> Considering the number of issues I have been reading about the fading lettering on the keys, I think I would be willing to buy a cover that would protect my Kindle's keyboard. So yes, make that two people looking forward to that option.


The concept is similar. As for the material, I can not tell what material they used from the photo alone. For our silicone case, we use the best grade we find in our production process. Currently, we are making the black color one. The clear version will be available in subsequent production. I don't have a firm date on that. I will update the availability once I know.


----------



## Shahi Paneer (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot. I guess I will pick up the black one now and maybe get a white one as well later on.


----------



## Stormhound (Oct 4, 2010)

How's the new Silicone case for shock protection?


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

Stormhound said:


> How's the new Silicone case for shock protection?


It should absorb some shocks and impacts. However, it is difficult to quantify this. I would worry a lot if the unit skinned with a silicone case is accidentally dropped from table to the floor. First, you won't know whether the front or the back of the device is the direct impact point. Second, that kind of shock and impacts is too much for the silicone case to handle. In other words, silicone case is not designed for absorbing such impact. On the other hand, silicone case should provide some buffering for some less dramatic shock. Silicone case also do an exceptional job of preventing scratch to the Kindle.


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

We have introduced another book style case. The uniqueness of this case is to house the Amazon Kindle 3 on left side. The right side could be the place for keeping a notepad. Some people like to have access to a notepad when they read. The left side housing design works well for most of us (most of us are right-handed)

MaxGuard Plus Case for the Amazon Kindle 3, with Kindle on Left Side



We have a similar version for Kindle 2 and It is a popular item as a Kindle 2 accessories.

MaxGuard eReader Jacket for Amazon Kindle 2



Enjoy!


----------



## fromage23 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have bought the splash proof case from your guy and it works really well for me when I use my Kindle in the Kitchen. Any oily stuff or spill can be wiped clean easily.  The kindle is quite safe inside the case.  In fact, I also use this case outdoor and it is great accessory to have. Keep up the good work!


----------



## byline (Oct 7, 2010)

Why 3 - 5 weeks waiting on the platform style? I want something to protect my K3 while I'm reading it (I have a sleeve for transporting it), and it just doesn't make sense to wait that long for something I need much sooner than that. And no I'm not going to buy something available sooner now, and then buy something of a better design later.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome job on the platform case!  That is the only flip style one I've seen with the edging all the way across the bottom, and it looks very nice.  Any plans to expand the colors of the platform case in the future?


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

byline said:


> Why 3 - 5 weeks waiting on the platform style? I want something to protect my K3 while I'm reading it (I have a sleeve for transporting it), and it just doesn't make sense to wait that long for something I need much sooner than that. And no I'm not going to buy something available sooner now, and then buy something of a better design later.


We should start to ship the platform style around Oct 20. I hope this is a manageable time frame for you. The time frame indicated on Amazon.com will be changed soon to reflect the short waiting duration as we are finishing up our production process. Thanks.


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

meeko350 said:


> Awesome job on the platform case! That is the only flip style one I've seen with the edging all the way across the bottom, and it looks very nice. Any plans to expand the colors of the platform case in the future?


Thanks for your compliment. In fact, we are planning the production schedule for other colors of the platform case currently. Once the black color ones are done, we will know the time frame for different colors.


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

Our platform and book style case for K3 get different color now, please check them out.

1. EasyRead Platform Case for K3, Red Color



2. Book Style Case for K3, Red Color



Shipment for new orders will go out early next week.

Thanks.

Kevin


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info!!  Any plans to make the platform case in a bubble gum pink?  I don't care for hot pink during the winter.


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

a bubble gum pink like this without the dot?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

meeko350 said:


> Awesome job on the platform case! That is the only flip style one I've seen with the edging all the way across the bottom, and it looks very nice. Any plans to expand the colors of the platform case in the future?


I second this its the only K3 Flip that even romotely appeals to me because it does have the bottom support rather than the being exposed. Any chance of a blue coming soon? Also can skins be used?


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes, that color pink is perfect!!


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> I second this its the only K3 Flip that even romotely appeals to me because it does have the bottom support rather than the being exposed. Any chance of a blue coming soon? Also can skins be used?


Hi mistyd107,
We are carrying a blue carrying flip case for K2. It is navy blue with a faint basket-weave pattern in black. Here is the photo of it

EasyRead Platform Case for K2 in Blue


We might make the version for K3 using similar material and color.

The frame pocket can accommodate very thin skinned K3. However, once you put a K3 with skin into the frame pocket for sustainable use, the pocket would be a little loose for a "naked" K3. Please keep that in mind.

Thanks.


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

meeko350 said:


> Yes, that color pink is perfect!!


I like this pink too. If more people ask for this, I will make a suggestion to our production team. Thanks.


----------



## Kaye (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi-  how much does the platform case weigh and what is it made of?  Thanks.


----------



## cbb77 (Jun 2, 2010)

TrendyDigital.com said:


> I like this pink too. If more people ask for this, I will make a suggestion to our production team. Thanks.


Oh you definitely should do the pink. That's my daughter's favorite color. I think she would buy it in a heartbeat if available.

Also just left review on the MaxGuard Plus case in the reviews section. Overall very happy with it.


----------



## bookie (Apr 3, 2010)

is this case genuine leather?? no indication on amazon site what the material is. thanks!


----------



## Straker (Oct 1, 2010)

bookie said:


> is this case genuine leather?? no indication on amazon site what the material is. thanks!


I believe the TrendyDigital rep (Kevin) mentions earlier in this thread that the material is "faux leather." Not sure exactly what that means...some sort of vinyl, perhaps?


----------



## bookie (Apr 3, 2010)

Straker said:


> I believe the TrendyDigital rep (Kevin) mentions earlier in this thread that the material is "faux leather." Not sure exactly what that means...some sort of vinyl, perhaps?


DRAT! I want REAL leather. Will keep looking..........


----------



## cbb77 (Jun 2, 2010)

bookie said:


> DRAT! I want REAL leather. Will keep looking..........


I think there are only a few real leather covers out there. Noreve, Oberon and Cole Haan. Each of these are pricey but then again it's real leather.


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

Kaye said:


> Hi- how much does the platform case weigh and what is it made of? Thanks.


Hi Kaye:

Sorry for late reply on your questions. The platform case is about 5 ounces. The case is made of high grade PU leather.

Kevin


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

cbb77 said:


> Oh you definitely should do the pink. That's my daughter's favorite color. I think she would buy it in a heartbeat if available.
> 
> Also just left review on the MaxGuard Plus case in the reviews section. Overall very happy with it.


I will push for that color. I am glad that your like the MaxGuard Plus case. Thanks for your business.

kevin


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

any chance of a lavender/purple for the k3 I know you had it for the K2 and I really like that color


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

In September you mentioned making fabric ones in the future.  Any update on that?  I think the pink would look great in fabric.  You could even throw in the polka-dots, lol.


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> any chance of a lavender/purple for the k3 I know you had it for the K2 and I really like that color


We have not planned the purple one for K3. Sorry.

Kevin


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

meeko350 said:


> In September you mentioned making fabric ones in the future. Any update on that? I think the pink would look great in fabric. You could even throw in the polka-dots, lol.


Our development team has made several samples. However, the selection of the fabric pattern has not been finalized. I will update the time frame once I know for sure. Thanks for your interest.

Kevin


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

Owners of Kindle DX have far less choices of accessories. Our company has released two new cases for the Kindle DX. I hope this would help some folks who have the Kindle DX. The first one is our EasyRead platform case. The case supports multi viewing angle. The cover can be folded back easily. The second one is a folio case with zipper. The folio case has a side pocket for keeping cable and adapter. This is particularly useful for traveling. Hope 
1.  TrendyDigital EasyRead Platform Case with Multi Adjustable Viewing Angles for Kindle DX 



2. TrendyDigital Folio Case Cover for Kindle DX



Enjoy!

Kevin


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

Any update on the pink platform case?  It sure would look nice on my Christmas list.


----------

